# ~~*~~ ImaFlashyBit~~*~~



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I have decided to start this blog also. This first post will be my intro. My baby Ima Flashy Bit is my almost two year old quarter horse mare. I have owned her since she was 3 months old and I am sooo proud of her. I have already started her undersaddle and ridden her a few brief times. Now she is turned out to pasture to finish growing and I will work with her more this spring. 
I work during the day and my job is extremely boring so I am on here. This is going to be a great way for me to pass some time and express myself in writting. However its almost five so I will be leaving only to return tomorrow and start blogging.....


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Just outa curiosty.... Why is it you have broken her in at two and then are going to give her a chance to forget it all by turninig her out??

Like why didnt you wait until she was three or even four??


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

Well she isn't completely broken yet but before I begin to really ride her and work her I want her to be developed more and stronger. But I wanted to give her a good foundation so when I do go back and work with her more she has somewhat of an idea in her head in regards to what I am asking of her. I know she won't remember everything but its a good start for her. And it also gave me a good idea of what area's she will need to be trained more in. So for now and for the next few months she is out to pasture with another filly and a few older mares just learning how to be social and basically just being a horse.... I know some people don't agree with this method but its worked out so far so good for me  I would love to hear other peoples training methods too :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

That method sounds good to me  I'm going to lightly break and ride Rose at 2 or 2 1/2, I won't really ride her until 3


----------

